
Apple planning to make original TV shows and movies as hardware sales soften - sanimal
http://venturebeat.com/2017/01/12/report-apple-planning-to-make-original-tv-shows-and-movies-as-hardware-sales-soften/
======
porsupah
There's another version of the story on MacRumors:

[http://www.macrumors.com/2017/01/12/apple-original-tv-
shows-...](http://www.macrumors.com/2017/01/12/apple-original-tv-shows-end-
of-2017/)

There, in terms of just what they're considering, they note "Apple executives
have told Hollywood that the new original content will launch by the end of
2017, according to the new report. In terms of specific genres, HBO's
Westworld and Netflix's Stranger Things were both used as comparisons for what
Apple is aiming to produce on Apple Music."

Personally, I'm encouraged to see this, with the same caveat as newscracker
raises - we're already in a fragmented media landscape, and this will only add
to that syndrome. However, it seems inescapable, for now, with broadcasters
remaining sufficiently intransigent for Apple's plans for a TV bundle suitable
for cord-cutters to have been scuppered. Producing their own material gives
them the same prime benefit as Netflix and HBO enjoy: full control over how
broadly it's available, which in Apple's case, I'd fully expect to be
uniformly global.

Perhaps we might yet see more big-budget sci-fi on TV - ah, would that Vernor
Vinge's "A Fire Upon the Deep" could finally see such treatment!

------
newscracker
This could be a very good move, but while becoming popular with original
content is not difficult, making more money could be. This splintering of
content is making it more expensive for consumers - buy an Amazon Prime/Video
subscription for all Amazon original content, buy a Netflix subscription for
all Netflix original content, buy an Apple Music subscription for all Apple
original content...

Hopefully these big companies will have the sense to come together in the
future and start cross selling at least some of their older/aged content on
the other competing services. Perhaps not the very best or the newest in their
individual lineups, but others (just like this is handled across TV networks).
Every service wanting to become the primary aggregator of streaming content
won't work well for consumers.

~~~
nkkollaw
They can't seem to be able to keep up with their computer line--barely 3-4
models while a few other companies have dozens--and have discontinued things
like monitors and routers.

They weren't able to finish up Apple TV, nor the car, according to rumors.

They need some focus, in my opinion.

------
searine
Apple of the 90's is back!

How much more will they dilute their focus? I am hoping for insanely great
beer cozies and apple branded sweatshirts.

~~~
scubadude
Everyone needs a laser printer.

